

Zeppelins Seen Hauling Caterpillars to Mine Siberia - kurren
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-27/zeppelins-seen-hauling-caterpillars-to-mine-siberia-commodities.html

======
mpweiher
I guess Cargo Lifter was just a few years too early:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CargoLifter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CargoLifter)

